# Christmas tree



## treegje (Dec 5, 2009)

today we have placed our Christmas tree

He is decorated in blue and silver

here you have him



you also place a Christmas tree?

here in belgium are Christmas and new year large celebrating
the last 14 days of the year I have holiday

I always look forward to it

with family and friends to be 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 festive, food and drink
that is pure enjoyment for me


----------



## fire it up (Dec 5, 2009)

14 days?  Wow!  
I might actually put up a tree this year, I never did before because I don't get into the "festive" mood but my Sister had my Grandparents tree that they had for many, many years and she said it looked "pathetic" because it is only a 4 footer so instead of her throwing it away I said I would take it.
It's actually sitting next to me in a bag on the floor as I type this.

Maybe I'll put it up and decorate it by hanging cured meats and wood chunks all over it.  Shame they don't sell smoker ornaments, a chimney light that looks like it is full of burning coals would be a great "star" to put on top.

Now my Mother, she has a fancy tree, with a theme, gold and red and such.
So picky...


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 5, 2009)

This is my Tree and the gifts my wife and I wrapped for the kids christmas morning.


----------



## treegje (Dec 5, 2009)

that is a beautiful Christmas tree
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





and the family and friends will enjoy of it certain also


----------



## gnubee (Dec 5, 2009)

Thats a very nice tree. A bit smaller than what we usually put up. I have always had a Christmas tree. For 65 years now. We have usually a week off for Christmas holidays. We will be putting our tree up this weekend. We also decorate the outside of our house and put Christmas tree lights on our Peach tree. Some people on my street decorate their whole yard and house. Some do not decorate at all.

This is Me, real beard and hair. I also have the Fat jolly belly to go with the outfit.

Note Thats Last years Nine foot high tree in the background.


----------



## desertlites (Dec 5, 2009)

thats a very pretty tree Treegje,I have a live Ficus tree I will decorate-it's very large.Also I will hang some lites on the cacti in the yards as well as along the roof of the porch.I live so rural that if I don't lite up the area St. Nick won't see me and pass me by.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm with Jim on this one too. I really don't get to hopped up for holidays for an upbringing of screwed up holidays. But I like your tree there treegje and I hope you have a festive holiday season all 14 day of it. So to all a good christmas. Happy smoking.


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 5, 2009)

Roger somehow I just knew you'd look like santa. 
nice trees everyone!


----------



## treegje (Dec 6, 2009)

I thought that Santa Claus lived in Lapland 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





suuuuper beautiful photo


----------



## gnubee (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey Treegje I put up my tree today. Seven footer this year. Looks kinda bare so far without any presents under it. 

I told my Wife if the Ferrari she got me won't fit under the tree, she can park it on the front lawn.


----------



## blue (Dec 8, 2009)

A Ferrari???  That's quite a price jump from the MES you asked for last year isnt it?


----------



## gnubee (Dec 8, 2009)

Well I got the MES didn't I. Just thinking big... 

By the way treegje Santa lives in Northern Canada, ( Check your map )that guy in Lappland is an imposter.


----------



## treegje (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks for share your Christmas tree with us
it is a pretty big one 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





geert


----------

